# Rate The Signature Above You



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

7/10

I like the links to different things for further readings:happy:

Now, THREAD BE REVIVED!


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

10/10 - I relate to the quote and I find that running dog quite funny


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd give it 6/10


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I've always liked that picture, 8/10, it makes me laugh.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

It's an interesting, thought provoking, and well-worded though a little heavy quote from who I presume is L from Deathnote. I don't read them.
7/10


----------



## Nyu (Jun 29, 2013)

L said:


> quoted


 @L 9/10 I love death note, great show. Both pictures seems very emotionally expressive and somewhat sensitive. It is very nice. The quote is a little to long, but I loved it still.

@SoulScream 8/10 
I liked your signature, the photo I think could be a little smaller. The quote in your signature was also great.

@RecklessInspirer 5/10
Not very much to go off from, the photo is nice but I don't really care about flowers. However I liked your avatar.

@KINGJADEX 10/10
Hehe, very creative. The photos including your avatar, are strange but thought provoking. Good choices.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

Umm 5/10.

The pictures are nice but having to click through spoilers to see them is a no-no.


----------



## grmpf (Mar 18, 2010)

6/10 a bit too macho, but might suit you


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

3/10



L said:


> Now, THREAD BE REVIVED!


Your wish was granted


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> 3/10
> 
> 
> Your wish was granted












Because some SPs just want to see chaos at all angles


----------

